Ask HN: A book or course on novel writing basics - bizon
======
smt88
I think you might have more luck here:
[http://writers.stackexchange.com/](http://writers.stackexchange.com/)

------
spcelzrd
So many to choose from... your bookstore or library has an entire shelf
devoted to this topic.

A few that I've read John Gardner's -- On Fiction How to Write a Blockbuster
Novel Story (more about screenwriting, but very useful to novelists) Bird by
Bird

None of these are particularly focused at the novice novel writer. Good luck!

------
matt_s
Stephen King has a good book on writing.

Read a lot of novels that are bestsellers and some that are complete crap.

------
DrNuke
"How not to write a novel" may be a good first read
[https://www.amazon.com/Write-Novel-Them-Misstep-
Misstep/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Write-Novel-Them-Misstep-
Misstep/dp/0061357952)

------
HenryTheHorse
Some good suggestions in the thread, but I hope you are an avid reader of the
genre you wish to work in? Good writers _have_ to be keen, discerning readers.

